# Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751



## dvill (29 November 2009)

Mein Anrufbeantworter wurde soeben von Telefonterroristen "beehrt". Die gleiche beworbene Rufnummer auch hier:

Wer bekam in letzter Zeit einen Anruf ???

Beworben wird: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5739751&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 5 - 739751
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (29 November 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739751*

Auch hier: http://phoneowner.info/Number.aspx/09005739751


> "Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines neuen BMW-Coupes im Wert von 30.000 Euro, oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden: Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt, und für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns benötigen jetzt wir lediglich noch einige Angaben.
> Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Haben Sie etwas zum schreiben? Also:
> jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer, bitte notieren Sie: 09-005-73-97-51. Ich wiederhole: 09-005-73-97-51. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben
> können wir Ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen, und damit Ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt rufen Sie bitte SOFORT in unserem Callcenter an, dort können
> Sie dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich: 09-005-73-97-51. OK, die Nummer vom Callcenter haben Sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche Ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit Ihrem Gewinn!"


----------



## dvill (29 November 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739751*

Es gibt mindestens eine zweite Rufnummer: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5739750&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 5 - 739750
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Der Anrufer, der jetzt wieder einen anderen Namen hat, ist _codename Heinzi_ bzw. "The Voice of Heppenheim". Der Nummerninhaber hat ungefähr 35 ähnlich klingende "Vereine" in der Schweiz registriert:
hr-monitor.ch/person.php?persid=474321
[_wenn ich den Link komplett einfüge, wird er personalisiert dargestellt, was gegen die NUB verstößt, daher editert_]

...das war schon 2004. 

Der Zweck des hier tätigen Vereins ist


> Information und Erhöhung des Informationswertes hinsichtlich der Auskunft über Krankenkassen; Erhöhung der Sensibilität der Konsumenten gegenüber Krankenkassen und der von ihnen erbrachten Leistungen.


KRANKENKASSEN AUSKUNFT VERBINDUNG ZU ALLEN KASSEN IN IHRER STADT E.VEREIN, CH-400.6.025.834-0 - HR-Monitor

Da fragt man sich nur, was Telefonterroristen mit diesem Verein zu tun haben???

weitere bekannte Nummern:
09005739444
09005739555
09005739577
09005739588
09005739750
09005739751

Leider ist offenbar die Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur irreführend, es kann also durchaus noch mehr Nummern geben. Bereits im Dezember 2008 wurde die Bundesnetzagentur darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mit der Datenbank etwas nicht stimmt.

Laut Bundesnetzagentur sind in der Datenbank 





> alle aktuell geschalteten (0)900er Rufnummern, sondern auch alle in den letzten 90 Tagen vom Netz genommenen Rufnummern.


 enthalten.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/_9__/Suchmaschine__9___17j.html 

Typisch Bundesnetzagentur ist der folgende Hinweis:


> Bitte beachten:
> Sofern das Ergebnis der Suchabfrage "Keine Adressdaten verfügbar" angezeigt wird, bedeutet dies, dass die Rufnummer entweder noch nicht geschaltet (erreichbar) oder noch nicht zugeteilt ist.



Es werden also *nicht alle zugeteilten Nummern genannt*
Im TKG steht aber:


> § 66h Absatz 2 TKG
> "*Alle zugeteilten* (0)900er Rufnummern werden in einer Datenbank bei der Bundesnetzagentur erfasst. Diese Datenbank ist mit Angabe des Namens und der ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Diensteanbieters im Internet zu veröffentlichen."


(Nun gibt es aber nicht für alle *zugeteilten* Nummern einen Dienst(eanbieter), das wrd wohl der Grund sein, dass die Nummern nicht in der Datenbank stehen. Daran sieht man wieder einmal, dass das TKG stellenweise einfach nicht der Lebenswirklichkeit entspricht oder, deutlicher gesagt, dass Quatsch drin steht. Wer schreibt eigentlich solche Gesetze???)


Das bedeutet offenbar, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ihren Auftrag einmal mehr nicht erfüllt. Ich bin aber wirklich nicht mehr bereit, da noch einmal nachzufragen, sonst muß ich mir wieder anhören, dass "ihre Anfrage mich Zeit gekostet hat, die mir an anderer Stelle fehlt, um gegen Rufnummernmißbrauch vorzugehen" (sinngemäß zitiert)

Diskussionen mit der Bundesnetzagentur gefährden die Gesundheit, da ein Schleudertrauma vom Kopf schütteln droht.

(Die *Abschaltung* einer Rufnummer bedeutet also nicht, dass eine Nummer "verloren" ist. Wenn jetzt z.B. *einem Netzbetreiber gegenüber* eine Abschaltungsverfügung ergeht, könnte dieselbe Nummer von einem *anderen Netzbetreiber* durchaus wieder verwendet werden. Das scheint auch zu passieren)

(Noch ein Versuch der Erklärung:

im September 2009 waren die Nummern 09003456781 und 09003512345 *nicht zugeteilt*.
im November 2009 war 09003456781 *zugeteilt* und die 09003512345 *nicht zugeteilt* eingetragen.
Ende November 2009 waren beide Rufnummern als "*zugeteilt seit 10.12.2008*" eingetragen
Am 9.11.09 erging eine Abschaltungsverfügung wegen der 09003456781 und der 09003512345


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

@dvill: In der Ansage heißt es "sie haben gewonnen... *und für die Zustellung des Gewinnes benötigen wir lediglich noch einige Angaben*"

Das ist eine Irreführung, die zu einer Vermögensverfügung führen soll, ergo: Betrug

*Bitte erstatte Strafanzeige.*


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

[email protected],

hatte, als ich eben heim kam, diese obige nummer auf meinem AB mit diesem gleichen text. frechheit.



> "Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines neuen BMW-Coupes im Wert von 30.000 Euro, oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden: Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt, und für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns benötigen jetzt wir lediglich noch einige Angaben.
> Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Haben Sie etwas zum schreiben? Also:
> jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer, bitte notieren Sie: 09-005-73-97-51. Ich wiederhole: 09-005-73-97-51. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben
> können wir Ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen, und damit Ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt rufen Sie bitte SOFORT in unserem Callcenter an, dort können
> Sie dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich: 09-005-73-97-51. OK, die Nummer vom Callcenter haben Sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche Ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit Ihrem Gewinn!"



ein herr friedrich von haber verabschiedete sich.

bin empört über so einen telefonterror.

allen usern hier im forum eine schöne adventszeit.
mfg
kathy


----------



## Shuren (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Der Text heute früh war ähnlich



> Darf ich mich vorstellen? Mein Name ist Friedrich von Haber. Ich bin Vorsitzender der Vereinigung Gewinnspieleintragsdienste. Sie haben bei einem Gratis-Gewinnspiel mit Verlosung teilgenommen und: Sie haben gewonnen! Ja, Sie haben richtig gehört: Sie haben gewonnen. Sie sind der Gewinner eines neuen BMW-Coupés inklusive Spritgeld und Versicherung für ein Jahr im Wert von - und jetzt wirds spannend - ja von 30.000 Euro. Oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Das ist kein Scherz! Sie haben das richtig verstanden: Sie haben gewonnen! Ihr Name und Ihr Telefonanschluß wurden heute ausgelost und Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner. Bitte notieren Sie gleich folgende Rückrufnummer um Ihren Gewinn zu aktivieren und für heute zu reservieren. Sind Sie bereit? Haben Sie etwas zum schreiben? Bitte notieren Sie: 09-005-73-97-51. Ich wiederhole: 09-005-73-97-51.
> Rufen Sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden in unserem Callcenter an. Das muß sein! Unsere Mitarbeiter warten bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Nur so können wir Ihnen den Gewinn zusichern. Am besten Sie rufen gleich an, damit Ihr Gewinn nicht verlorengeht. Zur Sicherheit wiederhole ich noch einmal die Rückrufnummer des Callcenter. Die Rufnummer lautet 09-005-73-97-51...



Dann hatte mein AB keine Lust mehr. 
Möchte jemand den BMW haben. Ich brauche gerade keinen...


----------



## jalex2000 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ein herr friedrich von haber verabschiedete sich.


das ist interessant, denn schau mal hier, ein seriöser Anbieter...
https://www.faber.de/

Zufälle gibt es...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Ich habe gestern auch so einen Anruf auf meinem Anrufbeantworter gefunden. 
Es war der gleiche Text wie der zuletzt zitierte.
Sicherheitshalber  (weil man seinem Glück heutzutage ja nicht trauen kann) habe ich mal nach dieser "Vereinigung Gewinnspieleintragsdienste" gegoogelt und bin froh hierdrauf gestossen zu sein. 
Danke für die Infos! Jetzt kann ich das ganze mit ruhigem Gewissen wieder löschen!

Grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Habe gerade eben auch so einen Gewinnanruf erhalten. Gehe natürlich nicht darauf ein.
07.12.2009


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

auch grad angerufen worden.......die *****cke


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gerade eben den genau selben "Spruch" auf meinem AB. Ein Herr Friedrich von Haber hat mir drauf gesprochen und mir einen BMW versprochen mit gratis Versicherung für ein Jahr. 

Hat von Euch jemand unter dieser Nummer mal zurückgerufen?

Danke & Grüße

Yvonne

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:26:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:20:33 ----------

Habe heute auch so einen Anruf gehabt - alles nur NAP - bloß nicht zurückrufen.
Netter Versuch Herr Haber... klingt ähnlich wie Faber 
Die müssen auch denken wir sind blöd.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Ich werde da auch auf keinen Fall zurückrufen! Mich hätte nur interessiert, ob jemand
schon mal zurückgerufen hat! Das soll ja voll die Abzocke sein!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Shuren schrieb:


> Der Text heute früh war ähnlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Angebot - ich habe auch schon einen...     

Ich hatte auch gerade diesen Anruf von Friedrich von Haber auf dem AB - mit der Nummer
09005-739555


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Habe eben gewonnen. Juhu! Komisch ist nur, Herr Haber klingt genauso, wie der andere nette Mensch, der neulich angerufen hat. Der Name war aber Schmidt oder so...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

den anruf hatte ich auch auf dem AB. Hab auch ein BMW Coupe gewonnen. die nummer war 0900 5739555


----------



## N. S. (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo zusammen. Ich hatte gerade ebenfalls diese Gewinnbenachrichtigung auf meinem AB, Rufnummer 0900 - 573 95 55. Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob man so etwas irgendwo melden kann? Bei der Verbraucherzentrale läuft leider nur eine Bandansage, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Rat, ich kann das nicht einfach so irgonieren...wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie viele Menschen - vielleicht vor allem ältere Menschen - darauf hereinfallen.

...vor allem diese Aussage...: "Das ist kein Scherz!"


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Ich hatte eben auch einen Anruf von Herrn Haber. Habe mir sogar einen Teil von diesem Gespräch aufgezeichnet. Dachte man darf die Nummern nicht mehr unterdrücken?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dachte man darf die Nummern nicht mehr unterdrücken?


Diebstahl ist auch verboten.  Gibt es deswegen keinen Diebstahl?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hab auch grad einen Anruf auf meinem Anrufbeantworter gefunden, mit dem Gewinnversprechen eines BMW im Wert von 30.000 Euro. Warum werden solche A*löcher nicht gelüncht?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

18:14 - auch den Anruf bekommen.

Meine Nummer ist nirgendwo eingetragen (handy) bzw es war ne weiterleitung vom festnetz (die nummer ist auch nirgendwo eingetragen) - schon lustig - ich werde mal guckn welche geschäftspartner meine Handynummer haben und werde mal alle unter den verdacht stellen meine nummer weitergegeben zu haben - ma gucken was die sagen...


gruss Toby


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Servus Leute!! Herr Friederich von Haber hat mir einen Nagelneuen BMW verspochen!!
Ich soll nur die Nummer 0900/5739555 mit Sitz in Chile Anrufen und mich von lieben Mitarbeitern des Callcenters hinhalten lassen! Anschließend habe ich dann den Hauptgewinn
auf meiner Telefonrechnung!!

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010!!

Eurer Marcel


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Anrufer, der jetzt wieder einen anderen Namen hat, ist _codename Heinzi_ bzw. "The Voice of Heppenheim". (...)
> 
> weitere bekannte Nummern:
> 09005739444
> ...


Jetzt hat es mich doch erwischt - das erste Mal seit Jahren! "Codename Heinzi" - dieses Mal nennt sich dieses Heppenheimer Lügenmaul "Friedrich von Haber" oder so - verspricht mir ein BMW Coupé.

Man hat dazu gelernt: Der Gewinn ist noch nicht sicher, denn man muß ihn aktivieren. Der für heute reservierte Gewinn kann durch einen Rückruf in den nächsten 48 Stunden aktiviert werden...

09005739555 soll ich anrufen - "Das muß sein", sagt der Heppenheimer.

Mist. Mit dieser neuen Ansage muß ich mir wohl erst wieder eine Straftatbestandskonstruktion überlegen... Ist es eine Täuschungshandlung, wenn unter Angabe einer Rückrufnummer ohne Preisangabe und unter Herstellung psychischen Drucks zu einem Rückruf aufgefordert wird, bei dem lediglich "der Gewinn aktiviert" werden soll, wenn es beim Rückruf um eine Marketingumfrage geht? 
Und wie viel Gebühren ist es mir wert, das herauszufinden? Ich müsste mit dem Handy anrufen und habe eine Karte - das Geld würde ich also nie wiedersehen...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:09:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:09:04 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich soll nur die Nummer 0900/5739555 mit Sitz in Chile Anrufen und mich von lieben Mitarbeitern des Callcenters hinhalten lassen!


rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:11:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:09:45 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich werde mal guckn welche geschäftspartner meine Handynummer haben und werde mal alle unter den verdacht stellen meine nummer weitergegeben zu haben


Unfug! Wenn Deine Nummer 01710000001 ist, dann wird sie gewählt, weil deren Wählcomputer zuvor 01710000000 gewählt hat...

Melde den Vorfall besser unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
Dabei mußt Du Deinen Namen und Deine Anschrift angeben und die beworbene Nummer sowie Datum/Uhrzeit


----------



## Bundeskriminalamt (7 Dezember 2009)

*Maßnahmen gegen unerwünschte Anrufe: Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Abhilfen:

1. Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur unter der Rubrik "Verbraucher"
2. Strafanzeige bei einem Onlineportal der der POLIZEI stellen
3. Meldung an die Wettbewerbszentrale

4. Auf der Telefonrechnung den Betrag, den man für die Gesprächsverbindung der 0900er Nummer bezahlt hat oder muss, kürzen (Rückforderung bei der Telekom), dann muss Herr von Haber und Co den Betrag einkalgen, was nicht der Fall sein wird.

5. Auskunft nach §§ 19, 34 BDSG (Bundesdatenschutzgesetz) vom Betreiber der Hotline verlangen; bei Missachtung Strafanzeige stellen.

6. Schadenersatzansprüche stellen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Diese Gewinnspielmafiosi werden überhaupt nichts einklagen, weil irgendwann in zwei bis zwanzig Wochen ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt wird und die Nummern abgeschaltet werden.

Die Bundesnetzagentur wird dann wieder verkünden, dass man nun massiv gegen diese Belästigungen vorgeht. Wenn sich dann der Weihrauch verzogen hat, wird es einfach weiter gehen. "Codename Heinzi" wird sich wieder ans Mikro setzen und die nächste Spamansage aufsprechen. Die Netzbetreiber spielen mit, weil sie mitverdienen. Man erlaubt ihnen, an Betrug zu verdienen. Einfach so. Das ist nicht die schlimmste Abartigkeit dieser Republik, aber eine typische.

Trotzdem sind die vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen sinnvoll, vielleicht sollte man sich auch an den Netzbetreiber wenden, als Mitstörer. Unter 08003301900 kann man den Netzbetreiber erfahren.


Inphone AG
Baarer Str 94
6300 Zug
0041-714602xxx [edit, da private Telefonnummer des Herrn S*S*]
[diese Auskunft bekommt man, wenn man unter 08003301900 bei der Telekom die 0900 eintippt]

Soll ich es erklären, was an dieser Firma nach Heppenheim riecht?
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/INPHONE_AG_CH-170.3.027.474-7_14047689.html

Einer der Geschäftsführer betrieb solche Gewinnansagen noch im Juli 2009 selbst:

"Mein Anruf den ich am 16.07.09 um 11:47Uhr bekam und ein audi oder bis zu 25000€ gewonnen hätte wenn ich die Nummer 09003131010 habe ich durch Zufall gerade in der Zeit in der ich eine Fangschaltung in Auftrag gegeben habe.
Die Gewinnmitteilung kam von der:

Santaro Gmbh
Ch* Oh* (hr-monitor.ch/person.php?persid=894985)
Kleystr. 79
60326 Frankfurt/Main"

Ob Ch* O*, der laut des Beitrags oben *der Anrufer war* (wenn ich es richtig verstehe) identisch ist mit "Codename Heinzi", also die Ansagen selbst spricht, weiß ich nicht. Denkbar wäre es. Und dass eine Firma wie die Inphone *Netzbetreiber* sein soll, ach Gott, das glaubt ja wohl niemand ernsthaft.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> auch grad angerufen worden.......die *****cke


Habe vor 1 Woche von Herrn Schmitt auf unserer Geheimnummer und am 07.12.09 um 8.05 dieselben Versprechungen von Herrn friedrich von Haber bekommen.RückrufNR:09005739751,
Selbstverständlich nicht zurückgerufen.
Wolfgang


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht zurückgerufen.
> Wolfgang


bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

---------



> Auch bei uns hat ein "Ralf Sommer" angerufen und vergeblich versucht sein Audio Cabrio an den Mann zu bekommen. Habe die Tel. Nr. zurückverfolgen können. - *069/172885 -. Als Inhaber dieser Nummer firmiert eine "Santaro GmbH, vor den Ringsböllen 7, 65428 Rüsselsheim. *Habe versucht dort anzurufen - natürlich besetzt -. Beim googeln festgestellt, dass die Nummer wohl schon häufiger für diese Art von Betrug genutzt worden ist. [siehe hier im Forum] Die Anschrift kann aber nicht korrekt sein, weil die 069 keine Rüsselsheimer sondern die Frankfurter Vorwahl ist. Kann man nur Hoffen, dass unser Herr "Sommer" mit seiner Masche keinen Erfolg sondern nur Unkosten hat.
> 5. Juli 2009 16:53



GF der Firma ist derzeit jemand aus Turin (war da nicht mal was?), zuvor war der Herr GF der Herr S* S* von der Firma Telemar aus Radolfzell, die zufällig die Seite twingo-gewinn2009.com besessen hatte, für die der Heppenheim-Wienerische Clan gespammt hat. Herr S*S* gibt nun als Wohnort "Uttwil, Schweiz" an.

Die Telefonnummer des Herrn S*S* steht bereits hier im Thread - es ist die Nummer der Inphone AG (Quelle: directories.ch)
Sollte mir kein grober Recherche- und Verständnisfehler unterlaufen sein, betreiben die Heppenheimer nach wie vor die Abzocke selbst. Und die Staatsanwaltschaft weiß das wohl.



> Zeitgleich durchsuchten Fahnder am Dienstag Firmensitze und Privatwohnungen in Frankfurt, Fürth, Friedrichshafen, Königswinter, *Rüsselsheim, sowie bei Mainz* [Ch.O.?]. Dabei stellten die Ermittler nach eigenen Angaben vor allem Server sicher, von denen aus die Lockanrufe gestartet worden sein könnten. [wie oben das Fangschaltungsergebnis bestätigt?]
> 
> Inzwischen gehen die Osnabrücker Ermittler davon aus, dass zumindest einige der Verdächtigen auch andere dubiose Geschäfte mit teuren Premium-Nummern machten. Bei der Durchsuchung in Darmstadt wurden Hinweise entdeckt, die zu den dubiosen Gewinn-Anrufen mit 0900-Nummern im vergangenen Jahr führen. „Ein reiner Zufallsfund“, sagte Lewandrowski. „Der muss jetzt ausgewertet werden.“


Mag sein, dass es kein Betrug ist - aber wie ist eigentlich ein derartig massiver Vorstoß gegen das UWG zu bewerten? Jahrelang, mit krimineller Energie (Stichwort: Vertuschung) und ungeachtet dutzender von Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur dieselbe Masche durchziehen? Immer wieder?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*Lockanrufe Nov2009 für Rufnummer 09005739555*

seit 2 Tagen: Friederich von Haber mit seinem 30.000 Euro BMW


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Es geht noch dicker, ich habe seit gestern immer Anrufe auf dem Handy (1x Anklingeln -
> auflegen). Es handelt sich dabei immer um andere Rufnummern:
- +491751473358468
- +4915155231090917

Wenn man dann zurückruft kommt der mehrfach gepostete Text: "Sie haben Gewonnen ..." mit der Aufforderung zum Anruf der 0900er Nummer.


----------



## M&M2005 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es geht noch dicker, ich habe seit gestern immer Anrufe auf dem Handy (1x Anklingeln -
> > auflegen). Es handelt sich dabei immer um andere Rufnummern:
> - +491751473358468
> - +4915155231090917
> ...




bitte sofort an die BNA melden damit die 0900er SRNs abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## jalex2000 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



> Bundeskriminalamt
> Abhilfen:
> 
> 1. Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur unter der Rubrik "Verbraucher"
> ...


 
Punkt 4 funktioniert bei der Telekom ohne Probleme, leider nicht bei Handyverträgen, die o.g. Gesellschaft ist z.Zt. die einzigste die  ohne Probleme die Kürzung akzeptiert.

So spricht, z.B. mein Anbieter davon, erst nach Rechnungslegung und innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist ein schriftlicher  Widerspruch ergehen muß und eine Kürzung der Summe/ Einbehaltung, könnte eine Sperrung zu Folge haben.  

Die Bundesnetzagentur riet mir auf das Handy zu verzichten und die Rechnung zu kürzen, da ansonsten der Betrag über alle Berge ist und der Telefonanbieter sich schützend vor den Dienstanbieter stellt und dieser vor.... u.s.w.

Desweiteren wäre bei einer Teilbezahlung (sprich der Durchschnitt der letzten drei Monate) eine SPERRUNG des Handys rechtlich mehr als fraglich, so die Auskunft, dies müsste inhaltlich ein Jurist in dieser Runde klären und ggf. Begründen.

Krachschlagen war die klare Äußerung und  Infos über Maschen verbreiten, natürlich KEINE Namen nennen, wobei die Firma benannt werden könne
und die Tipps vom "Bundeskriminalamt" zu befolgen, auch wenn es NUR um PAAR Cent geht. 
Interessant fand ich die Aussage der o.g. Agentur, dass in den Normen für mobile Anmieter  eine Lücke geht und somit an uns der Rat den Petitionsausschuß auf diesen Fehler hinzuweisen, sowie seinen Abgeordneten. Hier greife lediglich die Selbstkontrolle und nicht zu Gunsten des Verbrauchers 

Somit wäre die o.g. Liste um 3 Punkte zu erweitern:
- Telefonanbieter
- Petitionsausschuß
- Abgeordneter 

Für mich ist es ERSTAUNLICH, wenn einer eine Bank überfällt und 10t€ erbeutet interessiert es die Gesellschaft und die Organe greifen ein,
wenn einer von 10T Menschen ergaunert ineressiert es kaum jemand. :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es geht noch dicker, ich habe seit gestern immer Anrufe auf dem Handy (1x Anklingeln -
> > auflegen). Es handelt sich dabei immer um andere Rufnummern:
> - +491751473358468
> - +4915155231090917
> ...


wenn Du willst, kannst Du "daneboden", d.h.: die Anbieter anschreiben und darum bitten, die Nummerninhaber zu nennen (§13/a UKlaG)
(sind beides Telekomnummern). Frag doch gleich mal beim Leiter der Rechtsabteilung Mehrwertdienste nach:

a***.w***@telekom.de

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...37-lockanrufe-und-voice-dates.html#post183094

So wie die Nummern aussehen, sind sie aber gefälscht [edit: Quatsch meinerseits! Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du zurück gerufen hast]
 Und die Beschwerde in Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur, klar.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

zu Friedrich von Haber:

Hilfe-ich habe nun schon 3 Audi-Cabrios und ein BMW Coupe gewonnen!!!
Zuerst unter dem Pseudonym: Gewinnclub Deutschland und jetzt Friedrich von Haber - wohin mit den vielen Autos???? 

Nun habe gerade mit der Bundesnetzagentur gesprochen und diese bittet ausdrücklich solche Fälle schriftlich mit Hilfe ihres Formblattes (für Gewinnmitteilungen) von deren Website zu melden!!! Am besten ausdrucken und faxen!

Ich habe den Anruf mitgeschnitten und mit Hilfe einer Musiksoftware in ein wma/mp3  file umgewandelt und als Beweismittel gesichert.

Bitte dringend solche Beweismittel sammeln und an die Bundesnetzagentur melden, diese ermittelt bereits gegen diese Unternehmen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Bundesnetzagentur... ermittelt bereits gegen diese Unternehmen!


Da kann man wohl nur lachen!
Der Zustellungsbevollmächtigte der Inphone AG soll diese Firma sein:

*MINT Telecom Deutschland GmbH*, Konstanz, Theodor-Heuss-Straße 8, 78467 Konstanz. Der Sitz ist von Berlin (Amtsgericht Charlottenburg HRB 76125 B) nach Konstanz verlegt. Geschäftsführer: Dr. G***, W*** H***-U**, Offenbach am Main, *xx.xx.1944

Und wer ist dieser Dr. G***?
In der Schweiz hat der mal vergeblich dagegen geklagt, dass die Anbieter von Mehrwertnummern mit Namen genannt werden sollen...

Früher war der gute man für die "Yellow Access" aktiv:
Yellow Access AG in Liquidation, CH-170.3.023.542-2 - HR-Monitor

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...aler/52976-abzocke-mit-0137-a.html#post241507


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*0900 5 739 555*

Hallo,
Achtung vor der Telefonabzocke! Auf keinen Fall irgendwelche 0900 Nr. zurück rufen!

Gruß aus AC


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2009)

*Aw: 0900 5 739 555*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Achtung vor der Telefonabzocke! Auf keinen Fall irgendwelche 0900 Nr. zurück rufen!


[ir]
Wow, danke für den Tipp. Hat bisher noch nie jemand hier gewußt
 [/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo,
 habe gestern auch ein nettes Telefonat, allerdings mit einem Computer. Hätte auch nen BMW oder 30.000,00 € haben können. Müßte innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden nur die Telefonnummer 09005739751 anrufen. Habe ich zum Glück nicht drauf gemerkt, obwohl muss zugeben verlockend wärs schon gewesen.
Zum Glück gibts solche Internetseiten, die einen vor solchen Leuten warnen.

Danke und Grüße an Alle


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts solche Internetseiten, die einen vor solchen Leuten warnen.


wichtig ist dennoch, eine kurze Nachricht über den Vorfall an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de zu senden. Dabei muß (D)ein Name und (D)eine Anschrift angegeben werden.


----------



## Trailer (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Wollte mich ganz herzlich bei euch bedanken... habe ebenfalls die Ansage bekommen...
Melde es auch wie hier mehrmals gesagt bei der BNA


----------



## W.Hoffmann (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Rufnummer auf AB gehabt: 0900/5739555 Rückrufgestartet; Dienst nicht Möglich


[ edit]


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



W.Hoffmann schrieb:


> 0900/5739555 Rückrufgestartet; Dienst nicht Möglich


Vielleicht sind 0900 bei Dir gesperrt - oder die BnetzA hat schon die Nummer gesperrt.


> W.H.
> W* 47 b
> 40 xxx M


nicht *hier* die Adresse angeben, sondern an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de schicken.

---


übrigens:
http://www.agpf.de/uwg.htm



> Der Staat ist nur in den Fällen strafbarer Werbung zuständig
> 
> § 16 UWG Strafbare Werbung
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, durch unwahre Angaben irreführend wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> ...



also dann los 

s.a.
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...=1&pos=0&client=12&nr=43950&linked=pm&Blank=1


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> den anruf hatte ich auch auf dem AB. Hab auch ein BMW Coupe gewonnen. die nummer war 0900 5739555




Solche Gewinnversprechen und ähnlichen Müll kannst du bei der Bundesnetzagenur melden, Formular kann runtergeladen gewerden.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo, 

hatte heute um 19.28 auch denn verlockenden ANruf.

Hab natürlich gleich zurückgerufen um den Leuten zu sagen dass wir keinen Platz mehr in der Garage für den BMW haben und sie den auf keinen Fall vorbeibringen sollen. 

Nee Spass beiseite.

Meldung an die BNA geht morgen raus. Diese ANrufe sind einfach nur nervig.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Bei mir ist auch ein Gewinnversprechen für den BMW oder einen Geldpreis angekommen.

beworbene Nummer: 0900 5 739555

Nummer wurde in der Bandansage dreimal genannt, allerdings kein Preis.

Fax zur Bundesnetzagentur mit Aufforderung zur Abschaltung der Nummer, Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot, Untersagung des Geschäftsmodells und Abmahnung wegen des fehlenden Preises ist raus.

für die Suchmaschinen: 09005739555 , 09005 739555 , 0900 5739555 , 09 005 73 95 55

Alle, die einen solchen Anruf erhalten haben, sollten diesen möglichst schnell an die Bundesnetzagentur melden.

Danke für die Mithilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo, auch ich habe heute Nachmittag so einen Anruf erhalten. Nun bin ICH wohl der glückliche Gewinner des BMW.....
Zum Glück gibt es Seiten wie diese, so dass ich auf derlei Anrufe mit Sicherheit nicht hereinfallen werde. 

Für alle eine schöne Adventszeit und danke, dass so viele "Geschädigte" an diesem Forum teilnehmen.

LG Lilli


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Habe heute auf meinem AB genau diese Nachricht vom Vorsitzenden der Gewinnspieleintragsdienste erhalten. Wortlaut identisch.
Nummer: 09005 - 739750
Hab sofort im Internet nachgesehen, wie gut, dass es so was gibt.
viele Grüße
A.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Habe ebenfalls die gleiche Nachricht auf den AB erhalten, und sofort die Mitteilung an die Bundesnetzagentur gesandt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

hallo,

ich habe eben auch so einen anruf bekommen und gleich mal gegooglet und bin hier gelandet.
was ich merkwürdig finde:
ich habe erst seit 6(!) tagen diese telefonnummer. ich bin in eine neue stadt gezogen und habe einen neuen anbieter und die nummer nur ein paar auserwählten freunden gegeben.

an gewinnspielen oder ähnlichem habe ich auch nicht teilgenommen.

woher haben die meine nummer ?? vom telefonanbieter gekauft, oder was ??? hat jmd ne ahnung ???


viele grüsse aus kiel


----------



## Dackel (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Inphone AG
> Baarer Str 94
> 6300 Zug
> 0041-714602xxx [edit, da private Telefonnummer des Herrn S*S*]
> [diese Auskunft bekommt man, wenn man unter 08003301900 bei der Telekom die 0900 eintippt]


Herr S*S* kann man ebenfalls erreichen unter der Rufnummer der Firma Telemar GmbH, Theodor-Heuss-Str. 8, 78467 Konstanz, Tel. 07531 3616456. Herr S*S* scheint auch abends im "Büro" zu sein. Er hat versprochen, nachzuschauen wer die 09005739751 verwendet und würde mich dann zurückrufen. Lustig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

[Scheinheiligkeitsmodus]
ach, man muß Telemar anrufen, wer Inphone-Nummern nutzt? Komisch
[/Scheinheiligkeitsmodus]

bitte Ergebnisse dringend bekannt geben. Dann hilft uns evtl. der Dackel, des Pudels Kern zu sezieren. Ob da nicht wieder der Doifl im Detail steckt?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Netzbetreiber der Nummer 0900-5739750 ist die 

01039 Call by Call Atrico A5
Lyoner Straße 15
60528 Frankfurt am Main

Anzeige erstatten!


----------



## Dackel (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [Scheinheiligkeitsmodus]
> 
> ach, man muß Telemar anrufen, wer Inphone-Nummern nutzt? Komisch
> 
> [/Scheinheiligkeitsmodus]


Nicht unbedingt. Du kannst auch die Firma Tele Solution GmbH, Theodor-Heu... usw. anrufen. 

Bei der bekannten Nummer 0041-714602xxx in Uttwil war nachmittags niemand zuhause. Ein Viertelstunde später kam dann ein Rückruf von der Eplus-Nummer, die für den Admin der Domain von Telemar GmbH eingetragen und hier bekannt ist. Dieser Anruf wurde von Herrn S*S* ohne Vorwarnung beendet, weil ihm die Hintergrundgeräusche wohl nicht gefielen. Abends war er dann durchaus gesprächswillig und hat gemeint, dass ich gut informiert sei.

Die Firma Eurocash Card AG gehört auch Herrn S*S*. Sie ist inzwischen aber von Uttwil nach Kreuzlingen umgezogen: Veserweg 2, 8280 Kreuzlingen. Das is 3,5 km von seiner bekannten Adresse in Konstanz. Kann er ja mit dem Fahrrad zwischen seinen verschiedenen Firmen pendeln.


----------



## jensorium (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Ich war dann heute morgen auch mal dran 

9.00 Uhr klingelte es und Herr haber wollte mir nen BMW andrehen oder ein vergleichsweise hohen Geldpreis (30.000€)

Habe grade sehr nett mit der bnetz gesprochen, die nr 09005 73 97 50 ist auch schon gemledet worden.

Die anrufe werden mit Zufallsgenerator getsartet so kann es also sein dass eine ngrade erst existierende nr/ geheimnummer angerufen wird.

Der Herr der Bnetza  meinte man solle alles an die mail adresse melden. alles störende wo man iwie ne nr von hat entweder per anzeige oder per ansage.

lg

jensorium


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo Leute!! Herr Friederich von Haber hat mir einen Nagelneuen BMW verspochen!!
Ich soll nur die Nummer  0900/5739555 mit Sitz in Chile Anrufen und mich von lieben Mitarbeitern des Callcenters hinhalten lassen! Anschließend habe ich dann den Hauptgewinn
auf meiner Telefonrechnung!!

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010!!

STEFFF


----------



## feldmaus (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Bin vor 10 Minuten auch auf die reingefallen. sie bekommen bestimmt den Gewinn. Bin ungefähr 50 € ärmer dadurch. Kann man gegen die nichts unternehmen?:wall:


----------



## DEKVR (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



feldmaus schrieb:


> Bin vor 10 Minuten auch auf die reingefallen. sie bekommen bestimmt den Gewinn. Bin ungefähr 50 € ärmer dadurch. Kann man gegen die nichts unternehmen?:wall:


Du bist überhaupt nicht 50 EUR ärmer. Erstatte Anzeige bei der Bundesnetzagentur und kürze die nächste Telefonrechnung um den Betrag, mit dem das Gesprach auf der Rechnung erscheint. Dann noch den beanstandeten Betrag und den Netzbetreiber, die für die Nummer auf der Rechnung angegeben wird, bei der Telekom melden. Dann ist die Sache höchstwahrscheinlich erledigt.


----------



## Sirius (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Dackel schrieb:


> Herr S*S* kann man ebenfalls erreichen unter der Rufnummer der Firma Telemar GmbH, Theodor-Heuss-Str. 8, 78467 Konstanz, Tel. 07531 3616456. Herr S*S* scheint auch abends im "Büro" zu sein....


 Da sitzt der gute Mann abends im Büro und ist schwer am Schaffen... *g*

Die Telemar GmbH ist insolvent und soll nach § 394 FamFG von Amts wegen gelöscht werden. Der Geschäftsführer B.W. gehört zur JuriconAIDA Wirtschaftsdienste GmbH. Hoffentlich löst sich die Firma nicht in einem britischen Briefkasten in Luft auf...

Vielleicht meint Dackel aber auch die Tele Solution GmbH, Theodor-Heuss-Straße 8, 78467 Konstanz. Dort ist S. S. Prokurist und sein Sohn S. S. ist der Geschäftsführer. 

Oder Dackel meint die MINT Telecom Deutschland GmbH, Theodor-Heuss-Straße 8, 78467 Konstanz. Das ist der in Deutschland ansässige zustellungsbevollmächtigte Ansprechpartner des Schweizer Netzbetreibers INPHONE AG, in deren Netz die 0900-Nummern geschaltet sind. 

Auf jeden Fall handelt es sich um einen pfiffigen Dackel. Das liegt sicher an der sojareichen Kost.


Gestern hat die Bundesnetzagentur dem Verein die Nummern abgeschaltet.
09005739750
09005739751
09005739555
09005739444
09005739577
09005739588

Vorsorglich wurde für weitere ungeschaltete Nummern ein Schaltungsverbot verhängt.
09005698811
09005698990
09005698979
09005699010


----------



## unregestistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

hallo,

hatte heute auch so einen netten anruf von herrn faber... am liebsten würde ich anrufen denn über den geldbetrag würde ich mich schon sehr freuen...

eigentlich schade... dass so viele dämliche und auch zeitraubende anrufe auf den anrufbeantwortern landet...

grüße

paul


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

habe auch son anruf erhalten und eine adresse in italien erhalten:

strada de la fortuna      casella postale    signora cristina castellano   corso sempione 38  i-20154 milano,italia


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo !

die Numer 09005/739750 ist noch nicht gesperrt oder wieder offen sofern das geht.

Mein Lebensgefährte hat heute (11.12.2009) auch das BMW Cabrio oder den Geldpreis gewonnen- wie schön aber auch so vor Weihnachten 

Schöne Grüße





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind 0900 bei Dir gesperrt - oder die BnetzA hat schon die Nummer gesperrt.
> 
> nicht *hier* die Adresse angeben, sondern an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de schicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 18:14 - auch den Anruf bekommen.
> 
> Meine Nummer ist nirgendwo eingetragen (handy) bzw es war ne weiterleitung vom festnetz (die nummer ist auch nirgendwo eingetragen) - schon lustig - ich werde mal guckn welche geschäftspartner meine Handynummer haben und werde mal alle unter den verdacht stellen meine nummer weitergegeben zu haben - ma gucken was die sagen...
> 
> ...



Hi diese Anrufe werden vom Computer per Nummerngenerator getätigt.
Die Rufen alle an die sich in diesem Nummerbereich befinden.
Du kannst also den Verdacht gegen deine Freunde und Bekannte wieder fallen lassen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:28:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:24:19 ----------


Hi diese Anrufe werden vom Computer per Nummerngenerator getätigt.
Dieser ruft alle an die sich in diesem Nummernbereich befinden.
Du kannst also den Verdacht gegen deine Geschäftspartner und Bekannte wieder fallen lassen, die sind vieleicht auch bald mal dran^^.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Sirius schrieb:


> Gestern hat die Bundesnetzagentur dem Verein die Nummern abgeschaltet.
> 09005739750
> 09005739751
> 09005739555
> ...


Damit das klar ist für alle:

Am 10.12.09 verfügte die Bundesnetzagentur folgendes:

09005739750, 
09005739751, 
09005739555, 
09005739444, 
09005739577,         
09005739588

jeweils

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 14.12.2009, 
*Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 20.11.2009       *

Das bedeutet, dass Leute, die dort angerufen haben, *nicht bezahlen müssen

Allerdings können die Beträge trotzdem, auf der Rechnung erscheinen, dann muß man sich selbst darum kümmern*. Von diesem Geld leben diese Telefonmafiosi (und auch die Netzbetreiber wie net-mobile, zum Wohle von NTT Docomo)

Wer diese Nummer mit einer Karte angerufen hat, dem kann man nur viel Glück wünschen beim Versuch, das Geld zurück zu bekommen. Ich würde in diesem Falle ein nettes Schreiben an den Kartenausgeber schicken und in Kopie an eine örtliche Tageszeitung


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Da ja nun durch die Bundesnetzagentur die Nummernblöcke gesperrt werden und die Rechnungslegung untersagt ist, kann man dem netten Herrn Haber - zumindest wenn man seine Abrechnungen manuell überweist (weil die Kürzung einfacher zu handhaben ist) - doch einen freundlichen Rückruf abstatten. In der Hoffnung, dass ihm dadurch noch ein paar Kosten entstehen.

ACHTUNG: Handynutzer und Vertragspartner, die keinen Anschluss von der Telekom nutzen, sollten auf KEINEN Fall von dieser Variante Gebrauch machen, da das Geld sonst "futsch" sein dürfte!!!


----------



## sabine raum (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

hallo, habe so um 13:48 Uhr einen Anruf vom Herrn Friedrich von Haber und bin drauf 
reingefallen. einen BMW Capriolett (Wert 30000,00 € und ein Jahr lang umsonst tanken )
siehe oben im ZITAT.
Um mich registrieren zu können soll ich eine Nummer 0900/57395555 wählen.
/minute soll es 1.99€ kosten . Das ganze hat mindestens 20 Minuten gedauert.
 Also, meine persönliche Gewinnnummer soll ich an
Strada bell Fortuna
Casella Postale
Signora Christina Castella
Corso sempione 38
I-20154 Milando

schicken!

Ich soll einen lanngen Din Umschlag mit meiner Anschrift und 1,10 Porto in einen anderen
Umschlag stecken ,siehe oben. 
Dann gab es noch eine Befragung ,also schön in die Länge gezogen. Also gab es eine ganz schöne Telefonrechnung. Kann mir jemand helfen???

Sabine raum

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:22:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:19:53 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde da auch auf keinen Fall zurückrufen! Mich hätte nur interessiert, ob jemand
> schon mal zurückgerufen hat! Das soll ja voll die Abzocke sein!


:roll:Ja, habe vorhin angerufen!?!  sabine raum


----------



## jupp11 (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



sabine raum schrieb:


> :roll:Ja, habe vorhin angerufen!?!


Bist du immer so leichtgläubig?


----------



## sabine raum (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

:-?nein bin ich  nicht! Das ist das erste mal .
Soll das ein Vorwurf sein?. Habe eigentlich um Hilfe gebeten 
nicht um einen Tritt in den , Du weißt schon.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Ganz einfach nicht zahlen bzw. die Rechnung kürzen, sofern dies nicht schon automatisch durch die Verfügung der Bundesnetzagentur erfolgt ist. Auf jeden Fall NICHT BEZAHLEN!
So sollte man im übrigen immer verfahren, wenn man auf Telefonabzocke dieser Art hereingefallen ist. Der Anbieter muss dann klagen, was kaum der Fall sein dürfte, da er im Gegenzug sein versprochenen Gewinn herausrücken müßte!


----------



## sabine raum (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

:-?  Danke, aber die Telefonrechnung wird als Ganzes abgezogen , also muß ich 
das einzelne Telefongespräch nicht bezahlen ,aber wie mach ich das ?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Wer ist dein Provider?  ( Telefongesellschaft )


----------



## sabine raum (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wer ist dein Provider?  ( Telefongesellschaft )


:-? Telekom


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Dann ist es ziemlich einfach - da man bei der Telekom den Betrag zurückfordern kann. Ggf. ist dies telefonisch zu klären, wenn man keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hat. Auf jeder Rechnung steht eine kostenlose Telefonnumer bei der man Anrufen kann. Zahlt ma per manueller Überweisung wird die Rechnung um den Betrag gekürzt und die Telekom informiert, welcher Rechnungssteller leer ausgeht. Begründen muss man dies nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Wir haben heute auch so einen Anruf bekommen. Dank dieser Seiten, werden wir garantiert nicht zurück rufen!

Allen einen schönen 3. Advent!


----------



## sabine raum (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann ist es ziemlich einfach - da man bei der Telekom den Betrag zurückfordern kann. Ggf. ist dies telefonisch zu klären, wenn man keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hat. Auf jeder Rechnung steht eine kostenlose Telefonnumer bei der man Anrufen kann. Zahlt ma per manueller Überweisung wird die Rechnung um den Betrag gekürzt und die Telekom informiert, welcher Rechnungssteller leer ausgeht. Begründen muss man dies nicht.


:smile::smile: vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe  Sabine


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal diesen Anruf erhalten, zum Glück gibt es das Internet )

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge, aber gibt es dagegen keine wirklich wirksame Methode?
Ich befürchte unsere Rufnummer ist dort nun einmal im Umlauf...damit wird es jetzt wohl fleissig weitergehen mit den Anrufen...

Schönen 3. Advent

F.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...aber gibt es dagegen keine wirklich wirksame Methode?...


Wirksame Methoden könnte die Bundesnetzagentur einsetzen, wenn sie wollte. Aber sie will offenbar nicht. Das ist traurig, aber wahr. Frage Deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Whlergedchtnis


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Danke für Deine Antwort, es ist doch irgendwie traurig. Es wird genug Unwissende geben, welche diesen Gaunern das Geld in den Rachen schmeissen :-((

Ich hoffe einfach, bei uns bimmelt das Telefon in nächster Zeit deswegen nicht mehr. Ich habe mal versucht an einen Faxspamer zu kommen, irgendwann habe ich es aufgegeben :-((

Naja, hoffentlich werden genug durch Foren und andere Einträge gewarnt.

F.


----------



## sabine raum (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maßnahmen gegen unerwünschte Anrufe: Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Bundeskriminalamt schrieb:


> Abhilfen:
> 
> 1. Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur unter der Rubrik "Verbraucher"
> 2. Strafanzeige bei einem Onlineportal der der POLIZEI stellen
> ...


:-? und das ist ein wirkliche Möglichkeit? Immerhin habe ich ja wegen dem angelichen Gewinn zurückgerufen.


----------



## sabine raum (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maßnahmen gegen unerwünschte Anrufe: Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



sabine raum schrieb:


> :-? und das ist ein wirkliche Möglichkeit? Immerhin habe ich ja wegen dem angelichen Gewinn zurückgerufen.



An Alle die Telekom als Anbieter haben sie haben mir  empfohlen, ich soll die Rechnung abwarten und dann mich mit ihr in Verbindung setzen. Die kostenlose Telefonnummer o8oo3301000 ist auch am Wochenende zu erreichen :roll:. Ich hoffe die Geschädigten haben etwas mehr Hoffung die Rechnung nicht zahlen zu müssen.:smile:


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Danke für diese Seite! Habe soeben Folgendes auf meinem AB gefunden: "Vorsitzender der Vereinigung Gewinnspiel" gratuliert sehr herzlich zum Gewinn eines BMW mit Sprit für 1 Jahr oder 30.000 Euro bar. Zum "Aktivieren" des Gewinns (so ein Quatsch!!!! Entweder man hat gewonnen, oder nicht!!!) soll ich innerhalb von 48 Stunden beim Call - Center anrufen. Die Nummer: 09005739555. Habe ich jetzt in Eurer Liste gefunden. Danke, dass Ihr auf dieser Seite mithelft, solchen Gaunern das Handwerk zu legen. Habe diese Seite durch Googeln gefunden und werde den Text auf dem AB jetzt auch löschen. Ich hatte schon von solchen Machenschaften gehört und bei Aufforderung zum Rückrufen bei 0900 - Nummern sollte man ja immer hellhörig werden. Dank Euch weiß ich jetzt sicher, dass [.......] bei mir angerufen haben. Warum die Bundesnetzagentur nicht tätig wird, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## verro (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hallo auch bei mir hat eben der nette Herr Friedrich von Haber angerufen sein Nummernregister kann noch vervollständigt werden bei mir hat er die Nummer: 09005739555 auf den AB gesprochen na oder sagen wir seinen stimme denn das ganze richt ja schon nach Abzocke denn es klingt wie eine Stimme vom Band. Ich hoffe bloß dass nicht wieder so viele Leute darauf reinfallen. Kann man solche Dinge nicht unterbinden? Anrufen tun die Herren mit unterdrückter Nummer. Kann nur jedem einen AB empfehlen, damit man erst mal hören kann, wer da dran ist bevor man sich den Quatsch am Hörer antut.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

12.12.09
Bei mir gab´s den gleichen Anruf. Hat schon mal jemand da angerufen und dann auf seine Telefonrechnung gesehen? Würd mich ja mal interessieren.
Da kann man nur jedem raten, nie dort anzurufen. Vielleicht wird es dann mal uninteressant für die (was ich allerdings kaum glaube, weil es zu viele Deppen gibt, die zu gierig sind).
Schöne Weihnachtszeit.
D.S.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Herr von Haber hat gerade vor 10 Minuten bei mir angerufen. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht wie bei dieser Bandansage. Leider wie hier schon geschrieben wird es immer, vor allem ältere Menschen, geben die auf so etwas hereinfallen. Wenn ich den Herrn Haber wirklich mal zu fassen kriegen sollte, dann .....
Aber es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass dieser Mensch wirklich hier in Deutschland lebt, der kann praktisch überall auf der Welt sein und von dem Geld das er durch den Betrug hier verdient, kauft er sich dann den von Herrn Haber versprochenen BMW-Coupe.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

wir hatten auch gerade diesen tollen anruf

09005739555

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16441.pdf

hier findet ihr ein formular zum ausfüllen um dagegen anzugehen. es müssen eine bestimmte anzahl von beschwerden eingehen damit die was machen

liebe grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Lieber "codename Heinzi", Du Ausgeburt des Heppenheimer Mehrwertsumpfes,

ich habe *nicht* an einem Gartisgewinnspiel teilgenommen. Kapiert? Und wenn Deine Oberfuzzis aus Fürth oder Heppenheim oder Wien hier im Forum mitlesen sollten: Schiebt Euch Eure Gewinne sonstwohin, ihr elenden Kreaturen. Wen habt Ihr eigentlich alles bestochen, dass man Euch in Deutschland diesen Dreck weiter machen lässt? Und bei wem steht Ihr so tief in der Schuld, dass Ihr (wie ich vermute) die Drecksarbeit hier macht?

In der "old boys group" lachen Sie Euch aus, es reicht gerade mal, um ein paar dummen Deutschen ein paar Euro aus der Tasche zu ziehen. An richtig große Gaunereien traut Ihr Euch ja doch nicht heran. Niveaulose Heppenheimer Kloausputzer, fort mit Euch!

_Dieser Beitrag ist ironiefrei._


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Hier geht es weiter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...fuer-rufnummer-09005590090-09005590030-a.html


----------

